
How to Make $80,000 per Month on the Apple App Store (2017) - SeoxyS
https://medium.com/@johnnylin/how-to-make-80-000-per-month-on-the-apple-app-store-bdb943862e88?date=2018
======
tobltobs
Wtf? Some of my apps have been rejected in the app store submission process
the first time for spelling mistakes alone. How can something like this slip
through? And how is it possible that scamware like this is in the top ten for
two month?

~~~
HelenePhisher
Asking that myself very often - there is a couple of categories of apps with
bullshit and scam on top of the top-grossing lists. Annoying, and Apple should
definitely make reporting those easier and tighten up on fraud checks.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14526156](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14526156)

~~~
SeoxyS
Re-posting old things that are interesting is not OK? It was tagged as being
from Jan 2017

~~~
dang
This is in the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

The cutoff is "about a year". That window varies a bit depending on the
article. In this case, because the story had such a lot of attention on HN in
2017, I stretched the window; but it was a borderline call.

In general it's just fine to post older things that are interesting.

